# Neue Koi 2016



## koile (5. Juni 2016)

In unserem  Teich durften heute zwei neue Mitbewohner einziehen, 

da Vera 44 Ihren Teich auflöst , und noch  viele schöne Koi hat  musste ich mir zwei sichern.

Aber schaut selbst.


----------



## Michael H (5. Juni 2016)

Hallo
Hab ich da was verpasst ..?
Auf jeden Fall schöne Koi ...


----------



## koile (5. Juni 2016)

@Michael H, 
noch hast Du die Auswahl, Vera44 hat noch einige schöne Koi.


----------



## Michael H (5. Juni 2016)

Hallo
Seh ich die hier irgendwo ..?


----------



## koile (5. Juni 2016)

Schau mal in,
 bei bei kleinanzeigen !


----------



## koile (27. Aug. 2016)

Hallo, ich möchte Euch meine 3 neuen vorstellen.
   Doitsu Showa
  Showa
  Kikokuryu
   ich hoffe das sie alle Jumbos werden


----------



## troll20 (27. Aug. 2016)

koile schrieb:


> ich hoffe das sie alle Jumbos werden


Und dann wohin in 11500 Liter oder baust rechtzeitig größer???


----------



## koile (27. Aug. 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


> Und dann wohin in 11500 Liter oder baust rechtzeitig größer???



Schaun ma mal !


----------



## muh.gp (28. Aug. 2016)

Schönes buntes Gemischtes! Glückwunsch!

Nun muss das Trio nur noch etwas Speck auf die Rippen bekommen...


----------



## Tottoabs (9. Sep. 2016)

Um mal aus zu Probieren wie lange ich jetzt wieder Autofahren kann bin ich mal ganz gemütlich nach Wildeshausen gefahren.

Nur zum schauen.......Teich ist ja auf Grund der Goldelrizenschwemme schon voll genug.
Naja.          
Mal abwarten wie die sich Entwickeln.




Da muss dieser große Orange-Weiße Bursche wohl dann noch bis zum Herbst ausziehen.


----------



## Michael H (9. Sep. 2016)

Hallo

Butterfly ist schon ne schöne Sorte Koi ...


----------

